# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  Food for thought?

## kevy21

well i wantet to ask what food do you use/recommend what do you advise we stay clear of? i dont just mean brands but also types, flake/live/frozen ect

i use a mix of live blood worms, flake and frozen daphy (water fleas)

but my auntie swears by live food she does not even have flake at all she buys live and has frozen as a backup!

i mean maybe live food is always best in the ideal world?

so another question is, if money was not an option would you feed them with different foods i think iwould always feed live f i could as i suppose it more "natural"

answers from marine owners are welcome too i posted in this section as im a tropial owner and dunno what marines are fed on

----------


## Kirsty

I feed my fish, Nutrafin max food for all types  of tropical fish and i have wee tablets to turn the plecos toilet into food.  I also have bloodworms but not the frozen  stuff.

 :Smile:

----------


## Timo

This is what i feed my marine fish;

Morning a small amount of  Marine-S and Marine-A (soaked for a few mins)
http://www.hikariusa.com/marine-s.htm
http://www.hikariusa.com/marine-a.htm

Eveing time Frozen Brine-shimp or Mysis-shrimp or gamma-shrimp (soaked to defrost for a 5mins) 

Once or twice a week chopped or hole cockle (depending on the fish i have)

Once every two ish weeks a strip of Green Marine Algae
http://www.oceannutrition.com/produc...1.html&head=10

Sometimes i try flake if any will eat it.

I dont stick to this as a strict routine but i do try to vairy what the get from day to day.

I never feed my fish live food.

----------


## Kirsty

> This is what i feed my marine fish;
> 
> Morning a small amount of  Marine-S and Marine-A (soaked for a few mins)
> http://www.hikariusa.com/marine-s.htm
> http://www.hikariusa.com/marine-a.htm


I seen that last week. I seen one for tropical fish that i am considering buying for my tetras the next time i need 2 buy food for them.  :Smile:

----------


## Timo

> I seen that last week. I seen one for tropical fish that i am considering buying for my tetras the next time i need 2 buy food for them.


Yes buy the tropical one. They might not be sure of it at 1st but they will soon go mad when you put it in.

Plus it small easy to use clean pellets.

----------


## Kirsty

> Yes buy the tropical one. They might not be sure of it at 1st but they will soon go mad when you put it in.
> 
> Plus it small easy to use clean pellets.


When i first got my fish i didnt no wot was the best to buy and the guy in the shop said they fed them the nutrafin stuff so i just got that. but will dofo be trying that stuff.   Just aslong as it doesnt  upset the fish by having the food changed.  :fishy: :worm:  :snail2: 



:Theres no smilie for my pleco :Frown: )

----------

